# komische Würmer im Teich/Bachlauf



## winnib (15. Sep. 2006)

Hallo,

mein Schwager hat seit einiger Zeit auf den Steinen unter dem Filterauslauf des Teiches merkwürdige __ Würmer.

Die Tiere sind ca. 3 cm lang uns 1 mm dick. Ab Kopf haben sie Insektenähnliche Beisswerkzeuge. Sie sitzen mit dem einen Körperende fest am Stein. Leider konnte ich keine besseren Aufnahmen machen, da ich noch kein Makroobjektiv für meine Digicam habe. 

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, was das für Tiere sind und ob sie für den Teich und seine Bewohner gefährlich werden könnten.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: komische  Würmer im Teich/Bachlauf*

Hallo Winnib,

zunächst: Willkommen im Forum.
Wegen der __ Würmer guckst Du hier oder hier!  

Sind es die richtigen? 
Dann sind sie ungefährlich und gutes Fischfutter.


----------



## Dodi (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: komische  Würmer im Teich/Bachlauf*

Hallo "Winnib" - 
gibbes auch einen richtigen Namen zum Ansprechen?

Bei den von Dir gezeigten "Würmern" dürfte es sich mit großer Sicherheit um Kriebelmückenlarven handeln.
Sie sind nicht gefährlich (schmecken den Fischis ganz gut), können aber lästig werden.

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2855/?q=kriebelm%FCckenlarven

Meine Antwort hat sich mit Annett's überschnitten!


----------

